# Forest Elf



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

This is what I wore to Faery Fest this past summer solstice. Chemise and bodice by http://www.mackellarshaven.ca, I made the staff, the necklace (it's the end of a horn with jute and crystals on it), the coyote faced pouch, and just tossed my ritual "belt" (hand braided natural cotton twine) and a brown scarf on as "belts" to hold things (my tankard frog, coyote pouch, wand holder, etc).

I had little makeup on (it was insanely hot so it would melt off), and I had on woochie ears (no blending latex...I didn't have any). I had made these neat little hair hair things (the grapevine wire stuff with leaves and faux grass sewed/glued onto it, so I could wrap it around two buns on my head...then some bobby pins with leaves on it to secure them).

How can I make it more "Evil Forest Elf" for Hallowe'en? I'm thinking more makeup (obviously), and likely a boned corset rather than an unboned bodice. More dead animal things? Perhaps small skulls on my belt, and say they're pixie skulls?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The staff looks to nice and alive. Think dead and evil. A bare dark wood, with grey moss and bones. A full hooded cloak with a batwinged edge in black. Small skulls and bones, even a full skelleton hand (with ring). Celtic tatoos on the arm maybe. No sandels, but black boots. Hair, white or black. Spider or bat jewlery in silver. Thats off the top of my head, hope it helps.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Good ideas, especially deadening up the staff bit.  I'd definitely wear my black granny boots. 

I'd like this wig, and add fall leaves and twigs:










My arms will be covered, but maybe some tattoos on the side of my neck (have one on the back of my neck and on my wrists to begin with).

Great idea...have my brain going!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If you'd like some good visual suggestions for hair, makeup, and overall look, see if you can find the DVD for the 1998 TV miniseries _Merlin_ and check out Miranda Richardson as Queen Mab.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Revenant said:


> If you'd like some good visual suggestions for hair, makeup, and overall look, see if you can find the DVD for the 1998 TV miniseries _Merlin_ and check out Miranda Richardson as Queen Mab.


Oooo---good idea. I'll have to look for that!


----------



## scry (Apr 29, 2009)

research Warcraft Druids, may give you some good ideas for clothing/decoration and weapons/props to wear alongside the outfit.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Cool costume idea. I don't really have any suggestions, if you ask me the costume you showed is pretty evil looking to begin with, other than the staff looking too alive. The suggestion about researching warcrack..ooops I meant "craft" druids was a good one. you could also check out warhammer druchii (dark elves). Have you ever read Jack Prelutski's poem "The Darking Elves" ? If not, here it is.

The Darkling Elves

In wildest woods,
On treetop shelves,
Sit evil beings
With evil selves.
They are the dreaded 
Darkling Elves,
And they are always hungry.

In garish garb
Of capes and hoods
They wait and watch
Within their woods
To peel your flesh
And steal your goods.
For they are always hungry.

Through brightest days
And darkest nights
These terrifying
Tiny sprites
Await to strike
And take their bites.
For they are always hungry.

Watch every leaf
Of every tree.
For once they pounce,
You cannot flee.
Their teeth are sharp
As sharp can be.
And they are always hungry.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cute costume.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

scry said:


> research Warcraft Druids, may give you some good ideas for clothing/decoration and weapons/props to wear alongside the outfit.


Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Papa Bones said:


> Cool costume idea. I don't really have any suggestions, if you ask me the costume you showed is pretty evil looking to begin with, other than the staff looking too alive. The suggestion about researching warcrack..ooops I meant "craft" druids was a good one. you could also check out warhammer druchii (dark elves). Have you ever read Jack Prelutski's poem "The Darking Elves" ? If not, here it is.
> 
> The Darkling Elves
> 
> ...


I like that. Makes me think of elves with matted hair and leaves and twigs in them, some dirt and blood smeared on their faces, and fangs.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Cute costume.


Thank you!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice costume, I agree about the staff, adding bones and making it look old and twisted. I think also maybe makeup making you look white shinned or blueish gray, like dead flesh. Maybe add a cut off head hanging from your belt. Or perhaps a demon or imp type creature sitting on your shoulder.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Tattoos:

Although pricey alcohol based makeup looks stays on really well and they have pallets that have specific tattoo color schemes. The nice thing is they do not rub off and you can even sweat and they don't smear.

Black, silver, and blue make up to sink in your cheeks and pronounce your cheek bones, deepen your eyes, maybe some contact lenses....

When I think of dark elves I think of metal and leather. You could build a cool headpiece circlet and use the metal foil you get at hobby supply stores to get that chrome look. A choaker is always a nice"dirty/dark" touch. Slave bracelets over leather gloves or gauzy lace style gloves with long, black, sharp nails.

If you can get a beaver skull they look nice and alien...add a bit of sculpey over top of it and you can make it even more alien. Paint it up so it also has a tribal tattoo pattern and you get some costume/accessory blending.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

kprimm said:


> Nice costume, I agree about the staff, adding bones and making it look old and twisted. I think also maybe makeup making you look white shinned or blueish gray, like dead flesh. Maybe add a cut off head hanging from your belt. Or perhaps a demon or imp type creature sitting on your shoulder.


I like the idea of a demon or imp on my shoulder.  I'll likely use a different staff base--old knotty, twisty wood.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Mortissanguine said:


> Tattoos:
> 
> Although pricey alcohol based makeup looks stays on really well and they have pallets that have specific tattoo color schemes. The nice thing is they do not rub off and you can even sweat and they don't smear.
> 
> ...


Great ideas, but I'm trying to stay "natural"....like, if I were hiding in the woods, what would I be wearing/carrying. I have a lamb's skull I could use, and lots of bones (I save bones from meat after properly drying them out).

No problem with the makeup.  I'm an MUA, so I've got chock loads of that.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

Aelwyn.. you seem familiar. U a "rennie"?

Here's a sample to review:


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

But more "Evil forest Elf" .... welp.... more bones...


----------

